# Cooroy Woodcraft Show.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Checked in with the organisers and as I thought no room at the inn… it was a little short notice and a last minute decision…

I will however be dropping in to the RSL Memorial Hall on the Saturday to check out the show.

This will also give me a chance to meet and have a chat with the members of the Club…

We will definitely organise taking the Torque to the Club for a demonstration day at a later date…

So for those in the Sunshine Coast area go along and have a look … Friday and Saturday…. 6/7 May…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Sounds good, Larry.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Your making us proud Larry !


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

